# When will AF come?



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

As some of you know my treatment was cancelled last week due to OHSS.  I took my last dose of Buserlin on Monday night, and had a scan on Tuesday which showed that my ovarive are obviously still huge! My Question is this....... when can I expect to ovulate then have a period?!?! I know it's probably different for everyone, but I just want to prepare myself if it's going to be a while. I don't want to get all excited if the old  still hasn't turned up in a few weeks time!

Thanks, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Did they put you on the pill or anything? 

When my IUI was abanded they put me on the pill as they did not want me to catch - I was on the pill for 21 days and then had a bleed? 

Sorry to hear it was cancelled.


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

No nothing Caz, just told me to stop the Buserlin......


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am sorry babe, I do not know. 

I hope it hurries up for you though!


----------

